
Ask HN: Why does a submission get flagged? - palakchokshi
The submission seemed harmless enough, was related to Technology and politics and did not contain graphic language. Just curious who flags these and the rationale behind it.
======
minimaxir
The Open Letter to Trump falls under politics, which is off-topic.

~~~
palakchokshi
Thanks

